# sBNC Installation



## Vaiper (11. Mai 2007)

*How- TO sBNC Installation*

Hallo,

da ich immer wieder im IRC gefragt werde, wie man einen sBNC Installiert und auf ihn Connectet habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht, ein kleines Tutorial zu erstellen. Ich möchte gleich mal Anmerken mein Deutsch ist schlecht, sehr schlecht. Darum Bitte ich euch über die Rechtschreibfehler hinweg zu sehen.

 In diesem TuT geht es um Debian ! Getestet unter Debian Etch!

Vorraussetzungen:

Linux-Distribution
Ein wenig vorwissen, wie man User added etc.
Die Grundbefehle cd, mv etc.
GCC und Installiert

Adden eines Users
Zuerst melden wir uns als Root bei unserem Debian server an!


```
vaiper@Excelsus:~$ su
Password:
```
Als nächstes Adden wir einen neuen User auf unserem root.


```
Excelsus:~# adduser -m sbnc
```

Dann wechseln wir den Benutzer mit


```
Excelsus:~# su sbnc
Excelsus:/root$ cd ~
Excelsus:~$ whoami
sbnc
Excelsus:~$
```

Nun laden wir uns die aktuellste Version von sBNC herunter. Und entpacken es auch gleich.

```
wget http://mirror.shroudbox.net/sbnc-current.tar.gz
tar xvfz sbnc-current.tar.gz
```

Jetzt wechseln wir das Verzeichnis mit.

```
Excelsus:~$ cd sbnc-1.1/
```

Nun Übersetzen wir den Quellcode und beginnen mit der Installation.


```
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ ./configure    
-----Ellen Langer Text der dann Runterrattert----     
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ make
-----Ellen Langer Text der dann Runterrattert---- 
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ make install
-----Ellen Langer Text der dann Runterrattert----
```

Als nächstes Installieren wir das TCL-Modul für das Webinterface.

```
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1$ cd tickle
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ ./configure
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ make
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ make install
```

Nun können wir den sBNC Konfigurieren, indem wir ganz einfach das Konfigurationstool starten.

```
Excelsus:~/sbnc-1.1/tickle$ cd ../../sbnc/
Excelsus:~/sbnc$ ./conftool
shroudBNC1.1 $Revision: 371 $ - an object-oriented IRC bouncer
*** configuration generator
This utility will automatically generate a suitable configuration
for you once it has asked you some questions.
1. Which port should the bouncer listen on? [9000] 1337
2. What should the first user's name be? Vaiper
3. Please enter a password for the first user: test
Writing config...
```

Nun starten wir den sBNC das erstemal.

```
Excelsus:~/sbnc$ ./sbnc
```

Der Server läuft, jetzt Verbinden wir uns mit unserem sBNC und das machen wir in einem mirc clienten. 


```
/server <ip>:<port> <passwort> -i <nick> <alternativ_nick> <username>@
```

Wenn wir nun uns mit dem Server verbunden haben geben wir noch

```
/sbnc insmod ./tickle.so
```
ein, damit er das TCL-Modul lädt.

Viel Spaß

So ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem How To euch ein Bisschen beim Einrichten und Installieren eines sBNCs helfen. Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Tag und ein schönes Wochenende.

Würde mich Freuen wenn Ihr mich mal im IRC Channel #Vaiper besuchen kommt *Wink*

Meine Hp:

http://www.va1per.de

Wenn ihr noch Probleme habt, wendet euch doch einfach an mich.

ICQ:
216-728-965

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Sven "Vaiper" Timmermann

Copyright by Sven "Vaiper" Timmermann
Ihr wollt dieses How Tu bei euch auf der Hp bereitstellen? Sprecht mich im IRC und/oder ICQ  an  

IRC-Howto: Wie man auf einen Bouncer connectet


----------

